# Christmas Wishes



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I know it's a tad early but on the 21st November 2015 my subscription expires and I do not think I shall be renewing it - I've not had a MH for a year now - my licence is due so I will not be going for a medical - I've moved house and am only five minutes drive from a beach and I have given up being employed (thanks to Mr Tesco I've got 10% off my grocery bill for life:smile2 Its now winding down time and wish all of you ALL THE BEST AT CHRISTMAS AND THE NEW YEAR


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Wishing you a very happy retirement :grin2: maybe one day you may consider coming back to the dark side.:wink2::wink2:

M


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well may I wish you all the best in your retirement and may it be an enjoyably long one. You can always pop in on the odd occasion, be nice to see you.:smile2::smile2: Also have to say every little helps.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Where in Pembrokeshire are you?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

All the very best to you Richard:smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

In August 2009, my old router failed and I was given a replacement by a colleague. It's electronic manual was 100s of pages long and having read it I was somewhat nervous.

You came to the rescue, and in a few succinct posts, gave me enough confidence to get the router up and running. I've never forgotten your kindness.

May I wish you all the best for your retirement, and enjoy the 10% discount for life. You've earned it, richardjames.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Richard

Enjoy a happy and long retirement, I hope the seagulls don't keep you awake. Despite me telling my grandchildren that Christmas is cancelled this year; I wish you and yours a very happy Christmas.

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

All the best - but I thought retirement was the best time to play about in a Motorhome ??
Enjoy the beach
Enjoy the Tesco discount
Enjoy yourself whatever you choose to do
Cheers


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hurrican I was glad to help


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Who mentioned retirement - my better half will see that all the jobs that I have been putting off will get done!!!!!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

claypigeon said:


> Where in Pembrokeshire are you?


Pembroke


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not good to see a valued member leave,but good luck for the future!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

All the best. & the best of health too.

Alex B ...


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope you enjoy your retirement and manage to spread the jobs out.


----------

